# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  web page hits

## Refractingoptician.com

A newspaper has a web page and they sell baner ads across the top horizontally and 6 tile ads down the right side vertically. 

The 6 tile ads can be sold to a toatal of 36 advertisers and the tile ads rotate through all 36 with 6 up at a time . 

The number of unique visitors to the web page is 57,800 per month.

The number of page views is just under 390,000 per month

They claim that each ad is seen 65,000 times in a month . 

They reason that each ad commands 1/6 of the number of page views so 390,000 divided by 6 = 65,000

Anone want to dispute the math ?

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *The number of page views is just under 390,000 per month*
> 
> *They claim that each ad is seen 65,000 times in a month .*


If you don't have it download the Alexa toolbar which gives you a lot of information on a website. 

Something like Alexa on Essilor.com :

http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/Essilor.com

----------

